# Photos from Lightroom mobile do not open in   In photoshop touch.



## mikeraboy (Jul 27, 2014)

Lightroom mobile shuts down and PSTouch freezes.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 27, 2014)

That's a weird one.  They're both updated?  What file type - are the ones that were synced from the desktop or imported on the iDevice?  What iPad or iPhone version are you using?


----------



## mikeraboy (Jul 27, 2014)

Jpg file synced to lightroom mobile. Go to open in  PSTouch and then it tries to load, and freezes, then I go back to LRM and it says it shu down, do you want to report it.


----------



## mikeraboy (Jul 27, 2014)

Photo taken on 5s using an iPad 3.5


----------



## mikeraboy (Jul 27, 2014)

Could I have to many saved projects in PS touch


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 27, 2014)

Has the file fully synced on both devices - can you edit it using the Develop sliders?  Which view are you in before going to PS Touch?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 27, 2014)

Actually, I just managed to reproduce it.

In PS Touch, make sure you're not in the New Project view (with the local photos, creative cloud, etc. down the left).  That fails.  If you're on the main view where it says Tutorials and Intro, that works.


----------



## mikeraboy (Jul 27, 2014)

I loaded from the develop view. Freeze.   Then I went to the collection clicked on picture and then it worked!
Thanks for your help


----------

